# Trout Fillets



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I need help with recipes for trout fillets that are NOT FRIED. My wife had a heart attack and I have lots of fillets in freezer. We love fish but have always fried our trout. I cook Redfish on the half shell out on the grill---can you grill trout outside? Also needs to be low salt. Thanks.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*Give this a try*
*put some lemon and onion slices on the fillets. Wrap in foil and cook on hot grill for 6 minutes on each side. Do not overcook.*
*Open foil and, Squeeze on fresh lemon. A couple dashes of mrs dash and pepper to taste.

​*​


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

My mom uses some spray oil and sprays a non-stick pan and sautees some sliced onion, and/or sliced bell pepper til almost soft. Then lay the fillets on top of the onions, season with pepper, garlic powder and a salt substitute. Add a 1/4 cup of white wine, bring to a simmer, cover and cook for 8 minutes or so til fillets are flaky.

We have a grilling pan (non-stick) with holes in it that we cook trout on the grill with. You can marinate the fillets in italian dressing or a marinade of your choice, lay them on the pan and grill till done. If you don't have one, you can put some foil on the grill before you turn it on, poke some holes in it with a fork and spray it with pam before putting the fish on it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*Honey Mustard Trout*


1/4 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 tablespoon prepared grain mustard
1 tablespoon honey
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
4 large onions, cut in 1/2 inch slices
6 fillets trout
Coat grill rack with nonstick cooking spray before starting the grill. In a bowl, combine the first five ingredients. Place onions cut side down on grill rack with sides touching. Arrange fillets on onion slices. Grill over medium-hot heat for 5 minutes. Baste with mustard mixture. Cook 5-6 minutes longer or until fish flakes easily with a fork, basting frequently. Discard onion slices.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Ranch fillets w/Durkees*

Soak 3-4 trout fillets whole in low-fat ranch dressing for 1 - 2 hours. Pour off soak dressing, place fillets in 9 x 13 baking dish and add fresh dressing to barely cover bottom of pan. Top with Durkees fried onions and bake at 350deg for 20 minutes. Season with you favorite stuff. I think it was Mickey Eastman that gave me this one years ago...Dale


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

*Trout*

Ok Here It Is! Get The Pit Smokin W Pecan ,melt Some Butter In A Sauce Pan With A Little Brown Sugar ,put Alittle On Your Fillet, Put In The Oven Till It's 3/4 Done Don't Let The Fish Dry Up Now, Then Take It Out Of The Oven Use Crushed Pecans Sprinkle Over Fish Put It On The Pit For A Few,let It Smoke Some Till It's Done.the Best Trout I've Ever Had ! Hands Down.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blackened trout in the ol Iron skillet is great!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tiny bit of EVOO. Rub on each side of filets. Sprinke with dry fajita seasoning (no salt kind if doc say no salt). pop in a hot not stick fry pan till brown. Turn and brown other side. MMMMM

Another I like

Take a non-stick pan with 1 tablespoon of EVOO and heat it on high heat. Throw in a couple of minced cloves of fresh garlic Pour in 1 tablespoon of soy sauce and 1 tablespoon of balsamic vinegar (wine vinegar if you perfer). 
Stand back from the splatters and get it smokin' Toss in your fish fillet 
Cook until you see the flesh "cooked" 1/3 of the way up the edges
The soy/garlic will stick to the fish making a crunchy exterior; flip it over and more will adhere on the other side.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*zero fat and very good (and good for you)*

I make some fresh pico de gallo:
diced onion
diced tomato
chopped cilantro

mix it all up and put a little lemon juice in it.

I take some trout fillets and place them onto a piece of foil that I spray with that non fat spray butter substitute. I then take a handfull of pico and a half lemon and cover the fish. I then make a bag out of the foil and bake the whole bag for about 15 mins at 350 F.

IT is darn good!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I sometimes freeze my filets in a freezer bag with lemon pepper (or seasonings of choice), onions, little garlic and a few pats of butter (which can be substituted). Then I thaw them out, cut a few slits in the bag and microwave them for 4 min. I imagine a freezer bag would work as well after you thaw the filets out.


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

for a quick fish snack, a george foreman grill does an excellent job. Chef Meritos fish seasoning/rub is also great. not sure about the salt content though.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sautee skinless filets in med hot skillet in olive oil or butter til edges brown. Turn, coat liberally with chopped bell peppers, sliced red onion, and Pace's thick and chunky salsa. Turn heat to low, cover, cook for a while longer (til fish flakes and veggies are BEGINNING to soften). Remove from heat, cover liberally with grated monterey jack or pepper jack cheeze. Eat as is or spoon into warm tortillas. 

Simplest trout filets

Spice with Tony Chacheres. Place in tinfoil, cover with italian dressing, add lemon slices to top of filets, seal foil. Grill on med heat for 15 20 minutes depending how thick filets are.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I weighed 275lbs. about 3 years ago. I currently weigh 195lbs. Because of this, I had to come up with a way of cooking the fish that didn't involve cornmeal. I decided to cut out as much carbs(the non-fiber ones) and sugar as possible. I wasn't about to quit eating one of my favorite foods!

What I started doing was sprinkling the thinly sliced fillets with lemon juice coating. Next, I coat them with mustard and then sprinkle liberally with black pepper and a little Tony's. Too much Tony's will cause them to taste salty. Tony's make a saltless variety, as well. You could also sprinkle lightly with cayenne if you want, it depends on if you like spicy foods or not. The pepper will spice is up quite a bit by itself.

Heat up a non-stick pan with some olive oil in it. Place the fillets in and allow them to sear before flipping. Your done when both sides are seared. P.S. don't flip them too early or they'll fall apart. The mustard will actually make a coating that'll sort of fry and make them crunchy.


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*Poached*

I use an electric skillet but any skillet with tight fitting lid would do. Heat skillet to 350 and do not put any oil in skillet. Dampen fillets and season. I use fish bronze or tony C's. Place fillets in hot dry skillet and cover. When lid gets hot to the touch(only takes a minute or so)low temp. to a simmer and cook for 3 more minutes. Fish will not be stuck to skillet. mighty good!


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Most people overreact to their detriment in view of a health related episode. 



If the issue is calories - this means one thing. 



If the issue is cholesterol - this means something else. 



If you can afford the calories my first suggestion is to substitute flaxseed oil (very high in Omega 3 which is good for your heart) using a non-stick pan over medium-medium high heat. Don't deep fry but pan fry on each side. 



All lipids (animal; vegetable or mineral) contain between 100 - 120 calories per tablespoon. The variances are in saturated versus unsaturated fats. Flaxseed oil can be purchased at Wal-Mart in the pharmacy area. It is expensive ($5.69 per pint) but interestingly is also essential to a "healthy heart diet". 

It is also important to consider the concept of "titration" in modifying ones diet. If you suddenly completely eliminate (cold turkey) diet elements of a lifetime it typically screws up other aspects of you metabolism which in many cases is worse than the original ailment. Therefore, limit and withdraw over time - but do not radically alter. 

Plan over time. Not radical but gradual. 

Also, nutrition is true first line of medicine. Pills only mask or make things tolerable. Ain't no such thing as a "Magic Bullet". Be ware of side effects especially cardiovasular medicines. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_attack


Best regards, 



JB


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

One of my favorites.

Lightly Blackened Fish (speckled trout is great) or Grilled Chicken Breast (as much as you like)

Grilled Shrimp (as many as you would like) 
4 tablespoons of cooking oil
2 cups of long grain enriched rice

4 teaspoons of Knorr tomato Bouillon
4 cups of water
1/3 to 1/4 cup of onions chopped or sliced
3 garlic cloves minced 
1/4 teaspoon of ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon of ground cumin

1 can pineapple (diced)

Start by lightly blackening some fish or Grill some Chicken Breast that has no bones and also Grill some shrimp on grill and set to the side after meat is ready.

Now take a pot with a lid that will accommodate the rice. Get the oil in it nice and hot. Then put your 2 cups of rice in it. Stir a lot so they brown evenly. Keep stirring until all the starts to brown. At this time add your onions and keep stirring. Once the rice turns slightly pinkish/brown then add 4 cups of water. Add the pepper, cumin, garlic, and the Knorr bouillon to the rice and pineapple with juice. Stir well and bring to a boil. Once the rice is boiling stir once more then put the fish or chicken breasts and shrimp on the top of the rice mixture and put the lid on the pot. Immediately turn the temp down to a simmer and let simmer for 25 minutes! once 25 minutes is up turn off heat and let stand for 10 more minutes. Do not open the lid after installing it. Enjoy


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Grease a caserole dish with olive oil. Lay whole trout filets in dish and dab them lightly with olive oil on the top. Season with Tony's, garlic power, and onion powder. Put a dab of butter on top of each filet. Cover generously with Italian bread crumbs. Cover again with parmegian cheese, but not as thick. Cover dish with foil, bake at 350 for about 25 minutes or so, until fish flakes easily. Remove foil, turn oven to broil, back in for a few minutes or until the cheese/breadcrumbs brown a little on top.

Excellent meal, super easy to prepare, and tastes like stuffed fish. We eat almost all of our trout filets this way.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

poach in crab/shrimp boil. just do not overcook. top with ranchera sauce or pico or some chutney or fruit salsa....endless ways be creative.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Reel Love has an awesome trout dip recipe.


----------

